# Is this old brown Coke bottle worth anything?



## Wilbanksmw (Jul 24, 2020)

Someone gave it to my Mom because I collect bottles. I have always stayed away from Coke bottles though so I don't know much about them. She lives in Fayetteville, TN and it has FAY on the bottom.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2020)

Absolutely worth something, I can't say how much but since Fayetteville is a pretty small place I bet you've got a good one on your hands there.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2020)

Porters Coke Book calls it common. just common compared to other amber Cokes or SS Cokes I assume. I'm no Coke expert but guess may be worth $20-$60? LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------

